
Ask HN: Is there any psychological test for choosing programming domain? - dphov
Currently working on video streaming project, but time goes by, so I want to find interesting programming domain for myself to do a side project.<p>How do you find interesting programming domain for yourself?
======
remy_luisant
Courage.

Try things. I have done web dev (front and backend), low-level OS stuff, game
dev, math simulations, teaching, VLSI, etc...

In the end, looks like teaching and game development is what stuck. Took me
years to discover this, but I'm happy with it.

If something does not appeal to you after trying it? Don't do it, go and do
something else.

Be your own test.

~~~
dphov
I'll try your method to find interesting domain.

Thanks a lot for the feedback, remy_luisant.

